# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Marca da bollo su comodato uso gratuito

## daniela1982

Ho visto che in questa sezione si e' parlato spesso del comodato d'uso gratuito x un'auto, ma mi sfugge una cosa... Sul contratto va apposta marca da bollo? Se si di quale importo?
Grazie...

----------


## robil

> Ho visto che in questa sezione si e' parlato spesso del comodato d'uso gratuito x un'auto, ma mi sfugge una cosa... Sul contratto va apposta marca da bollo? Se si di quale importo?
> Grazie...

  Se il contratto di comodato d'uso è stato stipulato in vista della deducibilità fiscale dei costi sostenuti per l'auto è necessario dimostrare la data certa dell'atto di comodato. Per questo motivo è prassi registrare il contratto di comodato presso l'ufficio del registro all'agenzia entrate. la registrazione viene effettuata previo versamento di 168 euro con f23 e imposta di bollo pari a 14,62 euro ogni 100 righe del contratto. Altri al fine di dimostrare la data certa appongono sul contratto un timbro dell'ufficio postale (recandoti presso un ufficio o anche spedendo il contratto in plico aperto senza busta.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se il contratto di comodato d'uso è stato stipulato in vista della deducibilità fiscale dei costi sostenuti per l'auto è necessario dimostrare la data certa dell'atto di comodato.

  E perchè mai ?
A me questa complicazione non risulta.

----------


## fabrizio

Sono d'accordo, a maggior ragione nel caso in cui l'auto risulta già di proprietà del soggetto che la utilizza per l'attività, conosco molti che si ostinano ancora a stipulare un contratto di comodato con se stessi (in caso di auto di proprietà), tralasciando il piccolo particolare che il contratto è frutto dell'accordo di due o più parti...

----------


## robil

> Sono d'accordo, a maggior ragione nel caso in cui l'auto risulta già di proprietà del soggetto che la utilizza per l'attività, conosco molti che si ostinano ancora a stipulare un contratto di comodato con se stessi (in caso di auto di proprietà), tralasciando il piccolo particolare che il contratto è frutto dell'accordo di due o più parti...

  Esattamente Fabbrizio. Parliamo di comodato come contratto. Un terzo concede in comodato un bene ad una impresa che avrà diritto di di dedursi i costi. Nel caso prospettato da te invece non si è in presenza di cun contratto come giustamente fai notare, quindi non siamo in presenza di un contratto di comodato ma di un passaggio di un bene "privato" che entra a far parte della sfera imprenditoriale. Es lìimprenditore individuale proprietario di un auto fino a un certo punto estranea all'impresa decide di utilizzarla nell'attività imprenditoriale. In questo caso è necessario l'iscrizione dell'auto nel registro dei beni ammortizzabili (non si parla di comodato).

----------


## robil

> E perchè mai ?
> A me questa complicazione non risulta.

  E' una questione di prova. Di fronte ad un aventuale contestazione da parte dei verificatori in presenza di contratto verbale o di contratto scritto non registrato non sarebbe opponibile e i costi dedotti sarebbero ripresi a tassazione. Per essere pignoli, come si suol dire, la forma principe è la scrittura privata registrata, solo a questa forma non è possibile opporre alcunchè. Nel caso di contratto di comodato redatto per iscritto, lo stesso è soggetto a registrazione se: - è formato per atto pubblico o scrittura privata autenticata; - in caso d'uso se redatto nella forma di scrittura privata non autenticata.

----------


## niron21

> Altri al fine di dimostrare la data certa appongono sul contratto un timbro dell'ufficio postale (recandoti presso un ufficio o anche spedendo il contratto in plico aperto senza busta.

  secondo voi in caso di verifica fiscale ci sono problemi???????????
io applico sempre questo metodo.

----------

